# Neues Netzteil für Upgrades (RTX 2080 Ti + SSD) nötig?



## Vilden (27. September 2018)

*Neues Netzteil für Upgrades (RTX 2080 Ti + SSD) nötig?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin unsicher, ob ich mein Netzteil upgraden müsste/sollte und benötige daher eure Hilfe.

Derzeit arbeitet in meinem PC ein be quiet Straight Power 500W und sowohl meine GTX 1080 Ti als auch sämtliche weitere Komponenten laufen ohne Probleme. Nun möchte ich mir allerdings eine weitere SSD (1TB+) kaufen und werde wohl zu einer Custom RTX 2080 Ti greifen. Reicht hierfür die Power meines Straight Power 500 noch aus oder sollte ich auf eine stärkere PSU wechseln?

Falls ja, welche? Vielleicht das Dark Power Pro 11 mit 650W?

Danke für euer Feedback.

LG
Vilden


----------



## HisN (27. September 2018)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Upgrades (RTX 2080 Ti + SSD) nötig?*

Steck das Zeug an,
funktioniert es nicht: Neues Netzteil nötig
funktioniert es: Kein neues Netzteil nötig.

Ist aber zu einfach, oder?
Deine Hardware sieht nach 400 Watt aus. 
Eine neue Graka für 1300 Euro ist drinne, aber die 10 Euro für ein Messgerät eventuell auch? Dann würdest Du sehen was das System jetzt aus der Dose zieht.
Eine SSD braucht unter 10W, und die neue Graka hat in etwa die gleiche Anforderung wie die alte Graka.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (27. September 2018)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Upgrades (RTX 2080 Ti + SSD) nötig?*

Das Netzteil reicht...keine Sorge. Der Verbrauch der GPUs ist ja ähnlich und der zusätzliche Verbrauch einer SSD an absolut vernachlässigbar


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2018)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Upgrades (RTX 2080 Ti + SSD) nötig?*

Einfach einbauen und laufen lassen. du wirst es schon merken.


----------



## Vilden (28. September 2018)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Upgrades (RTX 2080 Ti + SSD) nötig?*

Perfekt. Werde ich so machen. Danke


----------



## zerbich (8. November 2018)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Upgrades (RTX 2080 Ti + SSD) nötig?*

Will mich da mal anschließen. 

Ich habe mir eine 1080 Ti. Aorus EXTREME gebraucht gekauft und diese fiept. Daraufhin habe ich bei Gigabyte angerufen und der an der Hotline meinte, dass Fiepen kommt so gut wie IMMER vom Netzteil... Er sagt ich soll ein Netzteil kaufen, was 50 ampere bei 12v liefert. 
Jetzt habe ich mir das 600 Watt Enermax Platimax D.F. Modular 80+ Platinum bestellt. Schön und gut.. normal hätte ich gesagt pfeif drauf.. aber mir wurde auch mehrmals gesagt, ich soll die 1080 ti nicht mit einem be quiet! Straight Power E9 befeuern, weil dieses einfach schon zu alt ist. 
Und jetzt habe ich Angst, dass es ein Fehler war, nicht eins mit 650W zu kaufen :-/ 

Evtl. kommt bei mir auch mal eine 20180 Ti und laut Gamestar Test braucht diese ein ganzes Stück mehr Strom als die 1080 Ti... und evtl. wirds auch mal ein neuer Intel Prozessor, die ja auch nicht gerade Stromsparend sind.. :-/ 

Mein System heute:
4790k
GTX 1080 Ti. Aorus Extreme
4x 4GB RAM (16 GB)
2x SSD
5 Lüfter


----------



## NuVirus (8. November 2018)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Upgrades (RTX 2080 Ti + SSD) nötig?*

Also mein Be Quiet E11 550W läuft problemlos mit ner Gigabyte Aorus ohne zu suchen konnte ich bisher kein Spulenfiepen entdecken.
Restliches System siehe Signatur.

@TE
Du müsstest nur drauf aufpassen das du halt genug PCIe Stecker für die neue Grafikkarte hast, die MSI Trio braucht insgesamt 3 und das E10 hat 2 8-Pin

Ich persönlich würde einfach bei der 1080Ti bleiben und auf die nächste Gen warten oder fehlt dir Leistung?
Ich schätze das du in einigen Szenarien auch im CPU Limit sein wirst mit dem 6600k.,


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2018)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Upgrades (RTX 2080 Ti + SSD) nötig?*

Gamestar kannst du vergessen.
Die 2080 Ti braucht das gleiche wie die 1080 Ti.


----------



## _Berge_ (9. November 2018)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Upgrades (RTX 2080 Ti + SSD) nötig?*



zerbich schrieb:


> Will mich da mal anschließen.
> 
> Ich habe mir eine 1080 Ti. Aorus EXTREME gebraucht gekauft und diese fiept. Daraufhin habe ich bei Gigabyte angerufen und der an der Hotline meinte, dass Fiepen kommt so gut wie IMMER vom Netzteil... Er sagt ich soll ein Netzteil kaufen, was 50 ampere bei 12v liefert.
> Jetzt habe ich mir das 600 Watt Enermax Platimax D.F. Modular 80+ Platinum bestellt. Schön und gut.. normal hätte ich gesagt pfeif drauf.. aber mir wurde auch mehrmals gesagt, ich soll die 1080 ti nicht mit einem be quiet! Straight Power E9 befeuern, weil dieses einfach schon zu alt ist.
> ...



Die Mitarbeiter bei Gigabyte liest auch nur vom Karton ab... 

Ein E11 550W reicht vollkommen aus


----------



## markus1612 (10. November 2018)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Upgrades (RTX 2080 Ti + SSD) nötig?*



zerbich schrieb:


> Will mich da mal anschließen.
> 
> Ich habe mir eine 1080 Ti. Aorus EXTREME gebraucht gekauft und diese fiept. Daraufhin habe ich bei Gigabyte angerufen und der an der Hotline meinte, dass Fiepen kommt so gut wie IMMER vom Netzteil... Er sagt ich soll ein Netzteil kaufen, was 50 ampere bei 12v liefert.
> Jetzt habe ich mir das 600 Watt Enermax Platimax D.F. Modular 80+ Platinum bestellt. Schön und gut.. normal hätte ich gesagt pfeif drauf.. aber mir wurde auch mehrmals gesagt, ich soll die 1080 ti nicht mit einem be quiet! Straight Power E9 befeuern, weil dieses einfach schon zu alt ist.
> ...



Fiept die GPU, kommt das alleine von der GPU.
Das NT kann das Phänomen zwar beeinflussen, aber es erzeugt es nicht direkt.

Das E9 ist wirklich nicht sonderlich empfehlenswert für eine 1080Ti, was aber nicht an der Leistung, sondern an der verbauten Technik liegt, welche nicht auf die Anforderungen der 1080Ti ausgelegt ist.
Von der Leistung her reichen für dein System sogar 550W problemlos.


----------



## Beeast (12. November 2018)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Upgrades (RTX 2080 Ti + SSD) nötig?*

Ich häng mich mal hier mit ein

Habe folgendes System 

Ryzen 2600x 
Vega 64 Sapphire
2x16 gig ram
2x SSD
4x Lüfter

Hatte vor ein RX 580 Nitro SE und das sytem mit nem Seasonic 550+ Gold betrieben, aber seitdem grafikkarten upgrade geht der pc instant aus in games wie zb Destiny, Overwatch etc, natürlich auf Ultra settings

Daher gehe ich stark davon aus das mein NT nicht reicht. 

Ich liebäugle mit dem Straight power 11 750 watt, oder kann mir wer da was anderes empfehlen. 

Vielen dank schonmal


----------



## Threshold (12. November 2018)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Upgrades (RTX 2080 Ti + SSD) nötig?*

Also. Normaler Weise sollte das Netzteil für dein Setup reichen.


----------



## Beeast (12. November 2018)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Upgrades (RTX 2080 Ti + SSD) nötig?*

Wie gesagt sobald ich anfage zu Spielen  dauerts 30-60 sec und pc ist aus als hätte wer den Stecker gezogen


----------



## strainja (12. November 2018)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Upgrades (RTX 2080 Ti + SSD) nötig?*



zerbich schrieb:


> Er sagt ich soll ein Netzteil kaufen, was 50 ampere bei 12v liefert.



insofern das stimmt.. heißt das ich muss mir ein neues netzteil besorgen wenn ich von der gtx 970 auf die 2080 ti upgrade?
ich hab ein "Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 10 modular Netzteil - 650 Watt" und laut beschreibung schafft das nur 20-25 ampere auf 12v.
hab das teil seit 2012.


----------



## Threshold (13. November 2018)

*AW: Neues Netzteil für Upgrades (RTX 2080 Ti + SSD) nötig?*

Vergiss den Unsinn.
Dein P10 reicht problemlos für die Karte.


----------

